# My New Car!!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A Subaru Outback 2.0 D SE in Blue Mica Metallic...



Okay, I know this doesn't seem like an exciting car to many people however my remit on a car was quite clear and this was the one that appealed to me most to fill it... I needed a car that would replace both my Volvo S60 and Subaru Forester in one... A car that was comfortable, happy to cruise long distances yet be reasonably fuel efficient. A car with a good equipment list. But also a car that would get me, my dogs across Highland Perthshire and beyond in all weathers we see up here (which includes plenty of snow and ice!) and into and out of fields as well... I toyed with a "proper 4x4", but the big Discos didn't have the efficiency for me... I looked at the XC70 D5, being a big Volvo fan but there was something that just wasn't quite what I was looking for and it was not great to drive on country roads... in the end, after test driving, this was the best fit was the Outback and the deal duly done!

I'm loving the colour, but man, she needs machine polished!!





Inside, SE spec gives me everything I want... Leather, heated seats, dual climate, electric seats, cruise control, electric sunroof... and it is very comfortable to sit in and drive, perhaps just not quite the Volvo seats but definitely comfortable enough and nicer to drive than the Volvo on twisty roads. The steering feels positive, and the car composed despite its higher ground clearance - better tyres will need to go on when the Geolanders die though, and Nokian winter tyres have already been ordered for the winter months 

Inside....







It is very much function in charge in here, and those who know me, will know I like it that way 

So there she is... my car for the next five years at least! Expect to see it at a detailing meet near you like the Volvo?! Maybe... :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dogs will put pay to the seats


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> Dogs will put pay to the seats


Boot. Dog guard. Simple.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking motor Dave


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

One of the best and most sensible all rounders available .

A 4x4 not universally detested .

I'm very jealous .


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks good Dave, I bet you can't wait to get the rotary out.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice car mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice Dave, I don't see hardly any of these cars on the road which kind of makes it exclusive. :car:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Good luck with the new ride...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

blackS2000 said:


> One of the best and most sensible all rounders available .
> 
> A 4x4 not universally detested .
> 
> I'm very jealous .


I liked that about the Volvo, it was not universally hated either - just blended classily into the background... I think the Subaru has a similar image, and I like that 



Bill58 said:


> That looks good Dave, I bet you can't wait to get the rotary out.


I'd be doing it now if I hadn't left all my polish in the boot of the hire car from Waxstock and now lost it 



Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice Dave, I don't see hardly any of these cars on the road which kind of makes it exclusive. :car:


They are less exclusive on the roads of Highland Perthshire... more ten a penny! :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice choice Dave - a friend had one of these as a company car and he absolutely loved it. Look forward to the full machine polish documented on the forum. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice car Dave but, I think _I_ miss the Volvo!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice car Dave

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks great Dave and a nice colour! 

It'll want for nothing in your hands and I hope you get great service from it as you did the Volvo. :thumb:

Enjoy! :driver:

Alan W


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice one David. Good colour.
Look's like you got all the sun too, lucky sod, all we've had is thunder and lightning all day


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice indeed Dave and am sure it will fulfill the role admirably.:thumb:

I defo like the blue.. why didn't I say blue, I should have said blue!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice car, looks very practical :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice,my Legacy has given me 2.5 years of 100% reliability its a hugely underrated car.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice car Dave - but I already knew about it from another detailing site, posted a minute before here :lol:


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

huge subaru fan over here!

love the colour!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice car, real shame about the polish in the hire car, did you contact them to get it back?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I love that interior. Functionality is everything. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Nice car Dave but, I think _I_ miss the Volvo!


I miss the Volvo too, over 7 years I owned that car and it was a solid, reliable and beautifully comfortable car  And I think it looked smart and classy too... hopefully someone will enjoy that car!



Kiashuma said:


> Very nice car, real shame about the polish in the hire car, did you contact them to get it back?


Just found out yesterday that I had done that, so little chance of finding it now... ordered the Menz sample pack and some Prima Amigo glaze from CleanYourCar for detailing the new car, again panel by panel in a chilled out way 



Geordieexile said:


> I love that interior. Functionality is everything. Good luck with it.


It is comfortable, spacious and everything is easy to use and feels like it will still work in 10 years time. It is not a fashionable, fancy interior but then neither was the outgoing Volvo - I like comfort and ease of use


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice looking car. Was impressed with the Subaru I test drove but ended up with a Volvo. Would consider the Outback. Also love the colour


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely car Dave, I would imagine that the Forester with Nokian winter tyres will be fairly unstickable in snow.
I hope you continue to enjoy it, it sounds like it has a tough act to follow after the Volvo.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Dave, it looks you'll need a degree course in button-pushing and stalk control 
So, electronic parking brake, but where is its button / small switch?

I could barely believe that 3 year old paint needs machine polishing. Is that
down to famously soft far-eastern methods of metal protection? The paint
will glow if you decide to apply some ArtDeShine love to it :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

With tyres the yokos that come on the car are actually quite good. there is a h/t version of them which one of of customers use for going cross country

Alex


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nokian winter tyres will be fitted to the Outback for the coming winter  I like having winters on the car up here, they do offer more than the standard rubber and while you could get by on standard tyres, I like the extra offered by the winters 



Lowiepete said:


> Dave, it looks you'll need a degree course in button-pushing and stalk control
> So, electronic parking brake, but where is its button / small switch?
> 
> I could barely believe that 3 year old paint needs machine polishing. Is that
> ...


Button is next to the driver's door under the front air vent. Has an auto release though, do you just drive off... safety first though, the auto release only works if all doors are closed and the driver is wearing their seatbelt! 

The paint looks to me like the car his lived and worked on roads that I use... narrow country lanes, as the sides show signs of scores from bushes etc. A quick hit with Menzerna Power Gloss is cutting back all but the deepest marks though, so far I have done most of one side of the car, following with Menzerna Power Finish to restore the gloss and Menzerna Super Finish to refine the paint... Prima Amigo is my choice following that for now, followed by whatever wax I put my hands on first


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Very nice Dave - really enjoying the move back to a practical wagon myself the last few weeks. Sure you'll get years of faultless service from it and hope you enjoy it as much as the Volvo.


----------

